# Pezzo Concertante



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a piece that I made especially in purpose to play, as pianist, in half-performance that would combine synthetic orchestral part and realisation of solist part on real instrument.

This highly interesting and adventurous project failed, however, in face of numerous technical difficulties related to recording.

Still got the piece, though. Care to listen?


__
https://soundcloud.com/uxopasoz%2Fswagggggg


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

i liked it a lot.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

dzc4627 said:


> i liked it a lot.


My dearest chap, I'm ever so glad.


----------



## Pawelec (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice one, sad to read it's failed.


----------

